# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  أخت الوردة الأردنية في ذمة الله

## دموع الغصون

*
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وصلنا خبر انتقال " اخت "  الوردة الأردنية إلى رحمة الله تعالى 

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمها الله رحمة واسعة وأدخلها الله فسيح جناته وللأهل الصبر والسلوان
اللهم اغفر لها وآرحمها وآسكنها فسيح جناتك
اللهم ألهم أولادها و أهلها الصبر 



*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*
لا اراكم الله مكروها بعزيز الله يرحمها ويصبركم على مصابكم*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عظم الله اجركم .. 
انآ لله وانا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## (dodo)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
الله يرحمها ويصبر اهلها

----------


## &روان&

*الله يرحمها ويجعل مثواها الجنة وان شاءالله تكون خاتمة الاحزان*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون...
رحمها الله وجعل مثواها الجنة وألهم أهلها الصّبر والسلوان...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ... رحمة الله عليها ان شاء الله بتغمدها ربنا عز وجل برحمته الواسعة
خالص العزاء الك يا وردة وان شاء الله ما تشوفي شر لا انتي ولا اي حد من اهلك ...
الله يصبركم ..ش*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الله يرحمها ويصبر اهلها يا رب
اللهم انزل نورا من نورك عليها... و نور لها قبرها ووسع مدخلها وآنس وحشتها
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الله يرحمها ويغفرلها ويجعلها من أهل الجنه إن شاء الله . . 
*

----------


## محمد العزام

عظم الله اجركم 

الله يرحمها ويجعل مثواها الجنه ويصبر اهلها

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لكم جميعا حبابيبي وانشالله ما تذوقوا الي ذقته انا واهلي واولادها يا رب 
بس كيف وصلكوا الخبر

----------


## اليتيم العماني

ما أعظمها من مصيبة ! 

تغمدها الله في واسع مغفرته , وألهم أهلها الصر والسلوان , إنا لله إنا إليه راجعون .

----------

